

How to use OData for CRUD - erjjones
http://blog.odatahq.com/blog/2014/08/24/How-to-use-odata-for-crud/

======
msdevstep
I use ODataHQ for my embedded device projects, it's brain-dead simple to get a
back-end API setup for my various projects. Like a database on steroids.

------
erjjones
The best thing about OData is that doing basic and advanced CRUD is easier
than you think.

